# Forellenfütterung



## HaZe (29. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe seit ein paar Tagen einen Forellenteich. Um das auszuprobieren habe ich erstmal nur 25 stk. in 18-22cm gekauft.
Meine Frage ist nun wie ich die Forellen füttern soll. Auf dem Teich fliegen viele Mücken und Fliegen (vielleicht muss man dann weniger Füttern#c). Ich bin erstmal in einen Tiernahrungshandel gegangen. Die Verkäuferin konnte mir aber leider nicht helfen Ich habe jetzt das Futter gekauft von dem sie gesagt hat "das kaufen die meisten, aber ich hab keine Ahnung".
Das Futter sind kleine schwarze Pellets, welche schnell sinken. Da das Futter aus einem riesigen Sack nur in eine 5kg Portion für mich abgepackt wurde, kenne ich die Inhaltsstoffe auch nicht 
Meine Fragen sind nun:
1) Welches Futter könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
2) Wieviel Futter brauchen die Forellen überhaupt?

Ich danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## troutkiller2 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Forellenfütterung*

Tach Haze,

also pellets sind schonmal nicht verkehrt:m

Aber du solltest eig. schon die Inhaltsstoffe und auch die Größe kennen.
Denn ich denke größer wie 3mm kannste denen noch nicht füttern.

Wenn die Verkäuferin gesagt hat, dass dies die meisten Forellenbesitzer füttern, wirds wohl das richtige sein, aber ich würde dennoch hingehen und fragen ob du mal die Inhaltstoffe notieren könntest die kannst du dann hier posten.

Zur Futtermenge müsstest du uns noch deine Wassertemperatur verraten.

Ich denke mal das es zur Zeit so 2,5-3Kg Forellen sein werden, wenn du so um 1% des Körpergewichts fütterst wird das schon mal nicht vollkommen verkehrt sein.(Also etwa 30g am Tag)
Auf dem großen Sack der Verkäuferin steht evt. drauf wie viel Futter sie bei welcher Temperatur bekommen.

Zur Futtersorte:

Ich würde hauptsächlich Futter von großen bekannten Firmen beziehen, da dort einfach strenger kontrolliert wird
z.B. Milkvit


MfG
Jan


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (30. April 2011)

*AW: Forellenfütterung*

@HaZe

"troutkiller " hat ja alles schon beantwortet.

Ich würde das Futter im Großhandel (Baywa,Dewa...)beziehen, da ist es wahrscheinlich billiger!

Noch besser (so mache ich es) frage bei deinem Fischhändler
nach Futter nach, der kann dich dann auch demendsprechend Beraten.

Eine Frage noch wie groß ist dein Teich und der evtl. Wasserzulauf sowie durchschnittstemperatur des Wassers!


----------



## HaZe (30. April 2011)

*AW: Forellenfütterung*

Ja danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Also die frage bezüglich der Wassertemperatur kann ich beantworten: im letzen Sommer war die Maximaltemperatur so bei 14 Grad. Im Moment sind es so 8 Grad.
Gibt es eine Art Faustformel die die Futtermenge angibt (@troutkiller du sagtest was von im Moment 1%)?
Die Zusammensetzung poste ich sobald ich sie habe.

Edit: Der Teich hat geschätze 60 cm³.


----------



## troutkiller2 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Forellenfütterung*

Tach Haze,

ich weiß leider nicht wieviel Rohfett dein Futter enthält.|kopfkrat

Aber bei 18-22cm und 8°C Wassertemperatur liegste mit 1 % vom Körpergewicht auf gar keinen Fall vollkommen daneben.:m

Bei etwa 3 Kg Fisch macht das 30g Futter am Tag.


Und ich denke nicht das du in 60cm³ auch nur eine forelle reingestopft bekommst :q

Wirst wohl m³ gemeint haben ne.


MfG
Jan


----------



## HaZe (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Forellenfütterung*

Oh ja natürlich m³ :q
Gut danke.


----------



## izzymoreno (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Forellenfütterung*

kurze frage das futtermittel biomar eficio alpha717 soll in den stärken 4,5-6mm diese mittel enthalten, was die forellen rotfleischig macht...enthält es das wirklich oder bin ich fehlinformiert?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Forellenfütterung*

wenn es drinn steht ist es auch enthalten !


----------

